# Cubers near Cleveland, Ohio?



## GLgamer10 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wanted to see if there were any cubers near Cleveland. I'm about 45 minute drive from there. I'm in Geauga county, so if you are around there, do be afraid to post below. Would love to hang out with other cubers and talk about puzzles and speed solving.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey, I know this thread is outdated But I live right by Cleveland in Lakewood.
Love to hang out with you!


----------



## wer2chosen (Jul 20, 2019)

I live in the Old Brooklyn neighborhood in Cleveland.


----------

